# freud ft2000e



## hyme04 (Jun 13, 2011)

hey gang,
Just came across a Freud ft2000e and was looking for an owners manual


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

See attached. Hope this is what you were looking for.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum, Phil

Thank you for joining us


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

hyme04 said:


> hey gang,
> Just came across a Freud ft2000e and was looking for an owners manual


I hope you like it, been using one for about 16 years or so, the second one at present, I wouldn't change for anything.


----------



## Steve39 (Jan 26, 2015)

*manual for FT2000*



hyme04 said:


> hey gang,
> Just came across a Freud ft2000e and was looking for an owners manual


Here is one.

Steve


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I copied and pasted this thread to the manuals section of the forum. Thanks for the input.


----------



## oldfitter (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi, Great Router I use my Freud in a router table because of the large knob to adjust height and the type of on/off switch. and my Makita for free hand work.
Regards.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum David. Why don't you post an introduction and let the members meet you.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum David.


----------

